# Dämpferlängen/-typen in der Hardride



## Moe (31. Mai 2004)

Hoi,

was für Dämpfer mit welchen Dämpferlängen und -Hub fahrt ihr in euren Schweinchen bei welcher Rahmengröße? Da ich mir evtl. in naher Zukunft einen neuen Dämpfer zulegen möchte, wäre ich für eure Angaben sehr dankbar.


----------



## cedartec (31. Mai 2004)

@ Moe,
Dämpfer: Romic Twin Tube
Länge: 203mm
Hardride: XXL

cheers, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodstock (1. Juni 2004)

190er manitou 6way - kaputt
190er fox vanilla rc - lecker!

rahmengröße ist M


----------



## crossie (1. Juni 2004)

190er fox vanilla RC, rahmengröße M mit eingekürztem sitzrohr.


----------



## woodstock (1. Juni 2004)

@crossi: auch auf ca. 450mm?


----------



## Moe (1. Juni 2004)

@ Woodstock, crossi

Welchen Hub haben eure Dämpfer (wegen dem erreichbaren Federweg..)?


----------



## crossie (1. Juni 2004)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> @crossi: auch auf ca. 450mm?


jepp


----------



## woodstock (1. Juni 2004)

mein säule is auch auf ca. 450mm beschnitten ...

öhm offziell ca. 50-51mm optisch aber mehr ... fw in der größten einhängung was um 180-185mm


----------



## anderson (1. Juni 2004)

in meiner enduro auch fox v.-rc mit 190 ebl und soll 50 mm haben mal 3,5 in der mitte kann man sich ja ausrechnen.

haller


----------



## TinglTanglTom (2. Juni 2004)

hab den swinger 6 way und der HÄLT 
@woody, bei dir langs an der luftkammer...

auch so ~180mm FW bei 190mm einbaulänge

is nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Moe (5. Juni 2004)

Hat jemand einen Dämpfer mit 57er Hub (Fox Romic etc.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Juni 2004)

Moe schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand einen Dämpfer mit 57er Hub (Fox Romic etc.)?



Hi,

ja, ich. 

Fox Vanilla RC verbaut in einer Sau Größe S.


----------



## Moe (5. Juni 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ja, ich.
> 
> Fox Vanilla RC verbaut in einer Sau Größe S.




Auf wieviel Federweg hast du die Sau eingestellt?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Juni 2004)

Moe schrieb:
			
		

> Auf wieviel Federweg hast du die Sau eingestellt?



196/197 mm


----------



## Airhaenz (28. Juni 2004)

Hey Moe!

Hoffe du bist Samstag noch gut nach Freiberg gekommen. 
Hast noch einige Highlights verpasst. Thorsten und ich haben noch etliche male den Drop am Rondel gerockt. Kannst dir vorstellen wie neidisch Andi war, der ja wegen leckender Bremsleitung nicht mehr eingreifen konnte..

@All: Weswegen ich hier schreibe. Auf der letzten Abfahrt(Freecross) hat sich die Zugstufe meines Swingers 6 Ways schlagartig tuttikompleti verabschiedet. Daempfer ist optisch OK und es waren auch 60PSI im SPV.. 
Hoffe mal das Merida bis Rittershausen fuer Ersatzsorgen kann..


----------



## Moe (28. Juni 2004)

@ Airheanz

Ja habe FG nach einigem rumgurken durch das schöne Sauerland doch noch erreicht  .
Mein Dämpfer habe ich gestern auseinandergenommen und komplett gewartet. Nun funktioniert auch alles wieder ohne klappern. Am Wochenende wird er sich beim DH bewähren müssen  .


----------



## Deleted 10349 (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber mein Anliegen passt hier ganz gut, also: Welche Federhärten fahrt ihr bei Euren 190er Dämpfern und wieviel wiegt ihr?

Herzlichen Dank für die Antworten!

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (29. Juni 2004)

fox v-rc mit 700er feder bei 68 (sommer) bzw. 72 (winter) kg.

haller


----------



## fabu78 (29. Juni 2004)

Ich fahr jetzt eine 750er in einem DMN bei 65 kg!

mfg


----------



## Moe (30. Juni 2004)

Ich fahre einen 200er DNM Burner mit 550er Feder, bei ca. 75 kg.


----------



## frozen Biker (30. Juni 2004)

Hllo zusammen,

würde es sinn machen einen Fox Rc mit 222mm einbaulänge in die Sau einzubauen?
Mann könnte dann zwar nur die äußersten Löcher nehmen damit der Dämpfer überhaupt rein passt nur dadurch würde der doch erheblich geschond werden im gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen 6way da dieser ja im unteren Loch der wippe hengt!
Also währe es sinfoll oder Schwachsinn?
Und wie ist das übersetzungsverhältnis im oberen/mitleren Loch der Wippe?

Gruß


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Juli 2004)

Das anliegen deiner Aktion ist sicher sinnvoll.
Du darfst aber nicht nur betrachten, ob du den Daempfer einbauen kannst, sondern auch, ob das Hinterrad(26Zoll) ueberhaupt soviel Hub machen kann.
Uebersetzungsverhaeltnis oberes Loch wippe ist: 3.44.
Das macht also bei nem 200er Daempfer mit 57mm hub= 196mm Federweg was schon 13mm mehr sind als bei dem 190er Daempfer.
Da dieses einige Leute hier im Forum fahren, sollte das hinhauen.
Also ein 222er Daempfer hat 70mm Hub, also ergeben sich 241mm Federweg minimum..

Schlussfolgerung kann jeder selber machen..

meine ist, das geht nicht.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Freunde des Schweins!

Erstmal merci für Eure Antworten, sie haben mich zumindest soweit gebracht, das die Empfehlung des Dämpferdealers nicht passen konnte. Naja, zumindest weiß Jürgen was geht  
Jetzt mein neues Setup:
Wildsau Enduro L
Fox Vanilla RC 190 mm Einbaulänge
Federhärte 850 bei einem Kampfgewicht (mit Wasserrucksack etc.) zwischen 90 ... 95 kg
Federweg ca. 170mm
Leider noch keinen Proberitt gemacht aber sitzen tut sich zumindest schon mal fein.

@anderson: Du bist schuld! Deine Fragerei ob das geht hat mich drauf gebracht, das ich mir auch Federweg gönnen könnte   

Ride On!


----------



## anderson (3. Juli 2004)

lässt du vorne die z1 fr drin?

haller


----------



## Deleted 10349 (3. Juli 2004)

@anderson:
Zunächst bleibt die Z1 drinne!
Nächstes Jahr kommen ein paar ganz interessante Forken raus, da kommt dann vielleicht die nächste Ausbaustufe. So schlimm finde ich den Unterschied zwischen hinter und vorne nicht als das ich die Gabel auch gleich mittauschen müsste.

Ride On!


----------

